# Pictures of Sabio and Darth, the Gophers



## dataslave (Sep 21, 2007)

Meet Darth, male, the second Gopher our neighbor brought over without warning.





Meet Sabio, also male, the first Gopher our neighbor brought over without warning.





Darth





Their favorite spot... under the giant cactus on top of the alfalfa pile.





This is from today. He ran over to me and reached his leg up toward me like he wanted a high five. It kinda freaked me out a little 





There is an endless supply of these cactus leaves. Just reach up and snap a few off for them.

SHHHH... no permit.


----------



## Josh (Sep 21, 2007)

they look so happy!
its great that you can grow food for them.


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like your gopher tortoises.Cool picture of him reaching up with his leg.Didn't realize at first that his arm was reaching towards the camera.


----------



## shay_ (Sep 21, 2007)

there a good size


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2007)

Just curious...what happens if they find out you have them and no permit?


----------



## dataslave (Sep 23, 2007)

Jacqui said:


> Just curious...what happens if they find out you have them and no permit?



The whole permit thing is undergoing changes lately due to all the construction and habitat destruction in FL. I think things are becoming a little more relaxed when it comes to moving these guys out of harms way. I have no exact answer as to what would happen. They could either determine the torts are fine and allow me to "PAY" for a permit (I think it's $150) or they would re-locate them to a larger reserve area. I wouldn't argue... just do what is best.

I would rather not have 2 males in such a small area. Our neighbor just thought, like many people, that he was doing these little guys a favor by picking them up off the road. He said, in both cases, they "peed all over when I picked 'em up." That's why I'm sure many of you fellow tort people know to just leave them alone... maybe direct traffic until they make their way to the other side. They store up enough water to make the mating trek and when they panic-pee, they are in grave danger of dehydrating while in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Josh (Sep 24, 2007)

hey dataslave, what kind of cactus is that? do you have to skin them or do you literally just break them off and let your DTs eat the pads?
i'd like to get something similar


----------



## dataslave (Sep 24, 2007)

josh said:


> hey dataslave, what kind of cactus is that? do you have to skin them or do you literally just break them off and let your DTs eat the pads?
> i'd like to get something similar



I think it's a prickly pear. Even thought there are no stickers on it. they just bite right into it with their little garden-shear beaks. they grow very well here, just break off a leaf and stick it in the ground and it will grow.


----------

